# where to buy 2x2 4x4 and 5x5



## samsung4123 (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry if there is a thread about this already but ive read most of them and sites change over time i guess...
what site would you recommend to buy these cubes/ 2x2 4x4 5x5 package? huskyomega?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 28, 2008)

masterthecube.com has white (and black) ES sets if you want white ones and they usually come 3-5 days (in the USA) after purchase. But lately there's been problems with his supply (i'm not sure about now) so my order came in about a week late. but he has excellent communication and will respond to your email rather quickly and has really good products.

huskyomega is an awesome seller too but comes 7-10 days after purchase. and he only sells black ES sets

EDIT - huskyomega now sells White Eastsheens...they cost about $1-2 USD more...according to the person below me...


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 28, 2008)

If you would just want to buy the 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 Eastsheen set, I would strongly recommend buying from huskyomega. He is cheap and your order usually comes in about a week.

By the way waffle=ijm, huskyomega now sells White Eastsheens, but they cost about $1-2 USD more.


----------



## riffz (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't reccommend masterthecube.com right now. He's terribly behind. I ordered an Eastsheen set 3 months ago and they haven't arrived. I live in Canada, which is very close to him too.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 28, 2008)

I would recommend huskyomega. very good communication, gave me a shipping discount and items came very quickly. 

I wouldn't recommend masterthecube. Hardly any communication, no confirmation of order, 6 weeks later no cubes and I just ended up getting him to refund me.

This is my personal opinion of the 2 companies as I have used them both. 

huskyomega is slightly cheaper as well.

Rubik's Cube Fan told me about Husky and I'm very glad he did.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 28, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan told me about Husky and I'm very glad he did.


Oh, your welcome! Glad to help. 

Yeah masterthecube.com used to be good, but recently he's been really busy and his service has been really bad.


----------



## Feanaro (Nov 28, 2008)

I bought my 5x5 on the East Sheen website, and I liked it so much I'm going to get a 4x4.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

Huskyomega has good deals if you order more than one cube and fast shipping.


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

Puzzle pros, cube for you, Rubiks.com


----------

